# Which wire is the positive on Meyer salter motor



## guitargeek3000 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok so I got a used salt spreader for $100 plus he gave me the wiring harness and speed controller. Its a meyers salter. I tested the motor with a 12v battery and it works but the problem is it works when I connect the positive to either side.

So my question is, which side is the correct positive side?

The motor is old looking and I cant find any markings as to which is which. Looking at the bottom of the motor there are 4 recessed areas on the corners. Two of these have wire terminals two dont.

Lets say that the empty recesses are along the top and the two with terminals are along the bottom. Which one is positive, right or left side?

PS This is looking at the bottom of the motor


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Ya thats a better title, sorry c ant help ya . My meyers sanders are gas


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Just hook it up and see what way the salter turns if it gos clockwise reverse the leads and check it again. Nice thing about DC motors, cant hurt them if ya do it wrong, just switch it around


----------

